# So, my baby has starting issues now!!!



## DMac1988 (Oct 3, 2011)

This morning i started my car with a lil hesitation. Just. Blow it off, seemed to be doing that since i first got it. But at 11:34pm EST i tried to turn my car on. She did click, all lights turned off in the car like. Attery unplugged. Then did the starting motion twice till it finally turned on. I turned it off n on 3 times for the same issue. I have recorded it on my iphone 4s and after that i tried again and it worked normally. Soooo with that said any ideas. Shes going in for service this morning cuz im not dealing with this if im in the middle of no where and she doesnt want to start. Anyway i can upload. for all to see issues?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

A bunch of times I've flicked the key too rapidly, and it gets kicked from "on" to "accessory", killing the automatic starting sequence. 

Sounds like the switch is going flaky on you. Hope it gets fixed soon!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

DMac1988 said:


> This morning i started my car with a lil hesitation. Just. Blow it off, seemed to be doing that since i first got it. But at 11:34pm EST i tried to turn my car on. She did click, all lights turned off in the car like. Attery unplugged. Then did the starting motion twice till it finally turned on. I turned it off n on 3 times for the same issue. I have recorded it on my iphone 4s and after that i tried again and it worked normally. Soooo with that said any ideas. Shes going in for service this morning cuz im not dealing with this if im in the middle of no where and she doesnt want to start. Anyway i can upload. for all to see issues?




DMac1988,
I would like you to keep me posted on the outcome of your visit to the dealership. If you have any other questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## DMac1988 (Oct 3, 2011)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> DMac1988,
> I would like you to keep me posted on the outcome of your visit to the dealership. If you have any other questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


Ok, so this morning i went in. Showed the guy, he was bumbasaled. Then explain how my car drove on its own for 20ish to over 83 then hit a bump ad car slammed on the engine breaks almost getting rear ended by the cop chasing me for speeding. She even said she understood what happened. She caught me at 83km/hr on a 40 n said the car stopped wayyy after she turned her lights on way to fast. But anyways im lucky i was in front of everyone or id get into an accident n still drive while pushing the car in front. Plus worse part about it!!!....my brakes didnt engage to even try to slOw it down. So he said im better off getting my car tuned. Cuz he says i havent been getting the proper L/100km rating i should get. He will update me soon.


----------



## sheleb1 (Sep 16, 2011)

wtf ..........!?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Some grammar and punctuation would help that post a lot. I can't understand what happened.


----------



## DMac1988 (Oct 3, 2011)

sciphi said:


> Some grammar and punctuation would help that post a lot. I can't understand what happened.


Sorry im at work and using siri on the iphone to write ****. But the car took off n my brakes didnt engage to stop my car.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Ah, runaway Prius syndrome.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Tell Siri she does a poor job translating English into computer! Man, she should be sacked as a translator. 

Can you tell us this evening what happened?


----------



## DMac1988 (Oct 3, 2011)

Well, i was at a stop light in woodbridge rd. heading NB to my moms. When i pressed the gas, the car just took off like the gas pedal was stuck(which wasnt) went from 20ish km/hr to over 83km/hr in a 40km/hr zone. The car kept going even after i flew past the cop. She turned her lights on an chased after. About 1km down the road theres is train tracks. When i hit the first track beam. The car just slammed on the brakes. I stopped so fast the cop almost rear ended me. My brakes where not engaging when i pressed them light or heavy. Then a 2 days later it did it again. But while i was driving, i pressed the brakes to avoid a collison waiting to happen. N the car rev'ed instead. Then went back to normal.


----------



## DMac1988 (Oct 3, 2011)

sciphi said:


> Tell Siri she does a poor job translating English into computer! Man, she should be sacked as a translator.


I've called her a dumb b itch and she replies: i'll pretend i didnt hear you say that.


----------



## DMac1988 (Oct 3, 2011)

[video]http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t256/Camo_Baller/72df3021.mp4[/video]

And siri for u


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

DMac1988 said:


> Well, i was at a stop light in woodbridge rd. heading NB to my moms. When i pressed the gas, the car just took off like the gas pedal was stuck(which wasnt) went from 20ish km/hr to over 83km/hr in a 40km/hr zone. The car kept going even after i flew past the cop. She turned her lights on an chased after. About 1km down the road theres is train tracks. When i hit the first track beam. The car just slammed on the brakes. I stopped so fast the cop almost rear ended me. My brakes where not engaging when i pressed them light or heavy. Then a 2 days later it did it again. But while i was driving, i pressed the brakes to avoid a collison waiting to happen. N the car rev'ed instead. Then went back to normal.




wtf?? this is a true story? I wouldn't even drive the car if it did that once... let alone twice! lol ....


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow, that's crazy! A DBW throttle problem it sounds like. Any codes found, or anything found out of range?


----------



## DMac1988 (Oct 3, 2011)

Well the dealer has been looking since 11am he said they dont see any codes. They dont see the problem. I told them this is a lemon law car. N said if they cant figure out y. It will be. N gm should buy my car out.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

This is a little hard to understand, but i think youre trying to say that the car is accelerating itself. In any event, Im glad that I dont have an auto, Ill pull this car out of gear in a second, it wont be going anywhere. Let the engine rev to the moon as long as my car doesnt go off driving by itself.

Also, check the installation around the injen intake. I was helping a friend that had installed one on a different type of car, and one of the hose clamps came loose right on the throttle body end, and was rubbing on the throttle cable. He floored the car, the cable would get stuck under the clamp and keep the car floored. Another reason why certain mods will void a warranty. 

I would also check all of the connections with the Injen pipe. If you have messed with the air sensor, and it is missing air counts, this will cause all kinds of issues with starting and idling. Check the electrical connections on both ends of the wiring connected to the intake pipe. If there is something wrong there, I will guarantee thats causing the problem. Worst case scenario, take the injen intake off and put it back to stock to see if thats the problem. 

In any event hopefully you dont crash it into a wall and that wing comes flying off and hits you in the back of the head. That would be a bad day right there.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

DMac1988 said:


> Ok, so this morning i went in. Showed the guy, he was bumbasaled. Then explain how my car drove on its own for 20ish to over 83 then hit a bump ad car slammed on the engine breaks almost getting rear ended by the cop chasing me for speeding. She even said she understood what happened. She caught me at 83km/hr on a 40 n said the car stopped wayyy after she turned her lights on way to fast. But anyways im lucky i was in front of everyone or id get into an accident n still drive while pushing the car in front. Plus worse part about it!!!....my brakes didnt engage to even try to slOw it down. So he said im better off getting my car tuned. Cuz he says i havent been getting the proper L/100km rating i should get. He will update me soon.





DMac1988,
I would suggest that you contact GM of Canada regarding this issue. You can contact them at 800-263-3777 Monday-Friday 7:30am-11:30pm or Saturday 7:30am-6:00pm EST. They will be able to assist you further with your issues. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## DMac1988 (Oct 3, 2011)

Has nothing to do with my intake, my intake is on the passenger side as u should know cruzetech, and the cable would be on the right, BUTT!!!! The tech said theres on cable in this car its all electric. The gear shifter on the auto is a metal bar with plastic stuns on it for each gear. P, R, N, D, and M-+ so it has nothing to do with my intake. And whats with the wing comment! Got u saying that and that other dude saying **** about my car too!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice "Zombie Outbreak Response Vehicle" dude!

I got the round vinyl decal for the back glass...haven't installed yet though.

Saw any zombies yet??


----------



## DMac1988 (Oct 3, 2011)

Hahaha theres a zombie march couple weeks ago. Was funny.


----------



## DMac1988 (Oct 3, 2011)

*UPDATE* turned out the ignition coil n ignition moduale was the problem. Guy said him n a foreman were watching the car run. N one cylinder would blow out of order. Causing te start up issue. Still cant explain the acceration issue.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

Best. Read. Ever.

Thanks. 

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

It's your taste, nothing wrong with that, but there are always haters. I deal with it all the time and my Cruze is just murdered out.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

We all get negative comments from least someone. Ive hadem too.

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

A lot of guys automatically assume that because I modded my Cruze, I want to race it. WRONG. I modded it because I can't keep ANYTHING stock. I make everything I own MINE, make it stand out in the crowd. Therefore, most of my haters are Mustang, STI, civic, and integra drivers. (those are the most common around here)

Best you can do is be a realist and acknowledge that not everyone is gonna like it. I don't, but it's just not my style. More power to you if you can find a crew to roll with that wont laugh. So far, I'm a one man wolf pack out here, so I don't worry about it too much.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Yeah, I was just saying. I havent even really looked under the hood to see what side the throttle cable was on. I bought this car to drive it for a year. Ill sell it when I go home next year.


----------



## DMac1988 (Oct 3, 2011)

Oh it doesnt bug me ppl jealous of her. Iv only heard great comments anywhere i chilled at, civics, acuras, fords and VDubs....ive had older men with historic cars say shes a kiler! Only back comments ive heard our 2 ppl on here. Ppl stare and knod there heads and say siickk!!! So pretty much whoever doesnt like it. Can suck the dust she creates and choke in it.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

So did you get a ticket?

I wouldn't want it back but I would calm your tone when speaking to a manager.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

my cruze generates 0 dust ........... Lol



DMac1988 said:


> Oh it doesnt bug me ppl jealous of her. Iv only heard great comments anywhere i chilled at, civics, acuras, fords and VDubs....ive had older men with historic cars say shes a kiler! Only back comments ive heard our 2 ppl on here. Ppl stare and knod there heads and say siickk!!! So pretty much whoever doesnt like it. Can suck the dust she creates and choke in it.


----------



## DMac1988 (Oct 3, 2011)

Mick said:


> So did you get a ticket?
> 
> I wouldn't want it back but I would calm your tone when speaking to a manager.


Yea i got a speeding ticket. 43 over, but the lady dropped it to 15 over cuz she saw wat happened.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Cleaned:

Keep on topic please. This isn't a forum that advocates flaming.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

What type of material is that on the "SniperChick" decal ? Is it easy to remove? And where did you get that installed from, I know a lot of auto shops around Toronto. 

If I can suggest something.......if you were to remove the decal and that "wing" you currently have , your car would look great! All you need is some springs or coilovers nd your set..........oh ya, and that hood scoop has to go. Search up my old thread LOL......Carbon fiber splitters .
Look what i pulled off.....turns out those carbon fiber splitters are sitting at my shop collecting dust. 

You have a lot of potential here, you are willing to try things out and thats great! Dont beat yourself over what people have to say, we are a family and we are just trying to help with everybodies build. Let me know if you need any help around the area.


----------

